# Bezel for vostok



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

*Bezel for vostok*


View Advert


I've got a new amphibia on the way, and I'd like a Boris bezel or similar, with a black insert. WHYG?




*Advertiser*




badgersdad



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£10.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

